# MeCoffee PID kit - update and issue



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

New thread because new issue.

PID unit has failed (fuse issue, apparently affects a small number of units) - replacement on the way. Here's a heads-up in case anyone else encounters the problem.

Monday, pulled a shot and then:

- No pilot light when switching to steam

- No pump action for steaming

- No water through group head using brew switch, although pump was running

- Plenty of water through steamer when using hot water switch

I assumed blocked 3-way, so disassembled, descaled, reassembled, no effect.

Started to wonder whether the PID controller was the cause - emailed MeCoffee and, after a couple fo diagnostic to-and-fro messages, Jan diagnosed a failed fuse. Replacement unit on the way, with cost of return postage for old unit covered (they need it back for investigation).

So - annoying issue, dealt with well.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Update to the update - new unit arrived a few days ago and all seems to be fine now.


----------



## fierce5 (Sep 28, 2016)

is the fuse situation still an issue with these units? Can I order from them now or next month knowing that this has been taken care of


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

fierce5 said:


> is the fuse situation still an issue with these units? Can I order from them now or next month knowing that this has been taken care of


The second unit failed in July. MeCoffee replaced it and I've had no issues since


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

can someone take a look are there any marking on the new fuses?


----------

